# what is this casino cash



## hwarang_do_adam (Dec 28, 2007)

what is the casino cash it is under everybodys name. i am confused. i have been away to long.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2007)

hwarang_do_adam said:


> what is the casino cash it is under everybodys name. i am confused. i have been away to long.


 Look where top of the screen where the user CP, rules, arcade, etc. etc. and you'll find Casino... click on that and enjoy... you get cash for being a member (no, sadly it's not real) and extra cash for each post. 
Just a little diversion for us faithful members.


----------

